# Garncarz Fanned Fret 7-String Headless Bass Guitar



## ElRay (Jul 18, 2008)

Here's a new DIY Fanned-Fret, headless, 7-string bass: Garncarz Fanned Fret Bass Guitar

Here's an image:




​


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 18, 2008)

That's ... different ..... 

I don't think I like the looks of it, hahaha. 

"# 24 fanned-fret, zero radius bloodwood fingerboard
# 36 inch scale"

That on the other hand I like.


----------



## Apophis (Jul 19, 2008)

wow, this is ... unique ...  but that's why I like it


----------



## Brendan G (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't like it that much at all, and it does have a headstock, it's just on the other side of the bass.


----------



## Durero (Jul 19, 2008)

For a first build that's brilliant! Even made his own pickups.

A headless tuning system instead of the headstock at the bridge would be much more aesthetically pleasing to me, but I admire his creativity nonetheless. And he even dared to use fanned-frets


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Jul 22, 2008)

I've built some weird shit but 



what the deuce


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2008)

It's like a mystery, wrapped inside an enigma, wrapped inside an ugly fuckin' guitar. 

Actually, it's pretty innovative. Plus, a fanned headless always looks  worthy.


----------

